# Cattle



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Which breed does well left alone for 5 days at a time? I live 2 hours from my BOL so transporting our livestock we have at home will not be feasible. We need something that we can put at the BOL, feed and water weekly, but that will be left alone through the week. 

The livestock at home will be slaughtered, prepared and packed in the days leading up to our BO.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Beef cattle don't need you! If they have water and graze and tight fences they are fine in most locations for long periods.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Have a sturdy fence, good lock on the gate, good water supply, and ear tags/brands on the cattle.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yup what they said. Make sure they have a constant water source and pasture to graze on all summer and adequate hay to put in the racks in the winter. Doesnt hurt to make sure they have some trees and a hill or shed for a wind break on the really cold and really hot weather.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

The property is mostly hillside so plenty of trees, constant water source from underground aquifer with water so cold it will crack your teeth! Pastures need to be made but barn lot is still in good shape. Thanks!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Cattle will not miss you for a week unless it is calving season, then you have to decide what kind of risk you are willing to take, personally I could not check less than once a day for that 20+ days.
Some breeds are more hardy than others and also have higher live birth rate. Texas longhorn are known for this but I don't think they handle severe cold as well as hereford, Simmental etc.
Just like the above posters I think water is the number one concern, then feed, then I would add salt because it is something that I have seen people new to cattle forget.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Birthing issues can be avoided by choosing cattle with wide hip pointers. The wide hips make for easier calving. The bigger breeds (Brahma, Brangus, etc) tend to birth better so you won't have to pull calves. Make sure you have a block and tackle just in case.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Cattle don't need to be baby sat constantly, so a 5 day stretch by themselves would be no problem, but they need to have an established herd order and plenty of grass based feed, If you need to pull calves it is from impropper feeding or not enough excercise, a cow needs to walk about 1/2 a mile a day to keep her body in decent shape, this doesn't include the distance she travels grazing, Do not feed pregnant cattle grain it causes problems with the rumen and inter muscle fat layers (due to an alergic reaction) Bovines are grass eaters, Grain feeding is what builds the "bad fats " that cause colesteral.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'd take lots of pictures of your cattle. Rustling is becoming more and more of a problem. Once people figure out you are gone for 5 days at a time, they might get ideas. Having photos will help you identify them if they are stolen. Of course, if you leave on Sunday and they are stolen on Monday, the thieves will have a 5 day head start on you.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas! We are going to start going there often so ppl along the route get used to our vehicle and seeing ppl on the property. I have been confronted by well-meaning neighbors who didn't recognize my vehicle. I also have some distant family who lives within a few miles who might be able to help me. They garden, hunt and live semi off grid so maybe they're preppers! Wld be great, in exchange for watching my herd, we can give them a share of the slaughter?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Or let them put one of their own out there.


----------



## grizz270 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here but, I do know a think or 2 about cows. I would suggest a heritage breed, there are several to consider. I'm partial to our Devons. Historically these cows do great on poor forage and really haven't been "over bred". As a child and young teen I remember having to pull many calves. With the Devons we have had no calving problems. And, some of our herds only get checked once a week (except our brood herd).


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Which breed does well left alone for 5 days at a time? I live 2 hours from my BOL so transporting our livestock we have at home will not be feasible. We need something that we can put at the BOL, feed and water weekly, but that will be left alone through the week.
> 
> The livestock at home will be slaughtered, prepared and packed in the days leading up to our BO.


BM, not sure where you live... Cattle do not need contact on a daily basis, but be warned they may be a little on the wild side with once a week visitation... 
Growing up in the South, we raised Black Angus and they did well on their own, we never fed them except in the winter. They had running water all year long and we only fed in the winter... You will need to put out enough hay to feed for a week at a time. Round bales with hay rings work best for this.

How many people will know that you have cows that are left unattended? I would also suggest that you install trail cameras around the property so that you can monitor anyone sniffing around. Use the infrared cameras, and hide them well so they will not be spotted...

Two hours is not really that far to transport cattle...

Good Luck...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Since everyone is mentioning the security aspect it is becoming popular around here to install video cameras to check on cattle, particularly for calving time. Quite a few people have cattle and yet live in town or just live on a different piece of property. It isn't all that expensive to get an ip camera these days and if you have internet at your site (even over the mobile networks) you can check on things when you aren't there. other security options like trail camera's are great but they only help after the fact. Most ip cameras can be set up to email you upon a particular motion, at least giving you a chance to save your stuff. If you consider it as a percentage of your property's value then it may not be too expensive.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Not many ppl will know they are there and others have agreed to check on them every couple of days.

For practical purposes, we wld not want to transport any animals. We have to travel back roads that are heavily populated of about 15 miles so if SHTF and people see us with a trailer full of cows, it's like a dinner bell. I'd like to get the cattle established in the spring (hopefully). 

Thank you all for the breed recommendations. I will be doing lots of research this wknd while off work.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

No personal experience with the breed yet but I am considering getting a few of the highland cattle. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highland_cattle Supposed to be especially hardy and their hair can be used for spinning. Supposed to be esp good at dealing with predators and a leaner meat. Big ol horns on em may make them less desirable targets of rustlers as well as being unique would be harder for theives to sell them so again less likely to be stolen.

Probably cost a bit more to get started with them unless there is someone local already raising them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We like the Longhorns ... 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/first-longhorn-calf-6373/index3.html


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> No personal experience with the breed yet but I am considering getting a few of the highland cattle. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highland_cattle Supposed to be especially hardy and their hair can be used for spinning. Supposed to be esp good at dealing with predators and a leaner meat. Big ol horns on em may make them less desirable targets of rustlers as well as being unique would be harder for theives to sell them so again less likely to be stolen.
> 
> Probably cost a bit more to get started with them unless there is someone local already raising them.


I can tell you that if you have a herd bull they can take care of predators. A buddy of mine had 3 german shepherds go after some calves, none made it out of the fence and there was blood on the horns of the bull. When you are up close to a mature bull it reminds you of a short buffalo with longer horns.

This year there were bears around and not one calf was lost. Wolves were also chased off by the bulls.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow I knew they were good at self protection but had no idea they were THAT agressive. Wonder how they are to work around if they can be that ornery. Better make sure they know whos boss right off. Maybe they aren't the best leave alone livestock as I'd want somthing that can wipe out 3 sheps to darn well know and remember I"m the good guy.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

We have never had a mean bull, reputable breeders will never keep one. Bulls fight with each other, that is absolutely natural to establish hierarchy and they may fight off predators but have to admit to that being rare in my experience, they usually just ignore them. I would not worry about lack of human contact, that is the norm and actually cows that are worked with too often can lose that bit of fear called flight distance so they take more care to avoid someone getting hurt. More people get hurt by halter broke bulls and milk cows by far than by normal beef cattle.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Just to add cows will normally get very protective around calving time whether they are the most docile animal or flighty, a lot of people have been hurt by their "pet" because they thought she could never hurt a fly. 
Cows have less problems with predators than just about any livestock you can raise.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well here they have to deal with bears (black and Grizzly), Wolves and mountain lion. They don't mess with dogs unless they are after a calf. They do prefer to move away but they will protect themselves. I can walk right up to them no problem. The cold does not bother them because of the heavy coat. It would be worse to have them in warm weather because of that coat.

The only negative is that they will not fit in a chute... Horns are too big... LOL They are short but very muscular.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

being short do they have special issues with movement in really deep snow. I woulnd't have to worry about it here but would think it could be an issue up there.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I was always allergic to wool as a child but that cld be bc it's always mixed with synthetics- maybe all natural will be fine. I do not know of any breeders local but cld find out easily. I have absolutely NO experience with sheering, carding or darning wool, let alone spinning and weaving. I do enjoy lamb tho


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Same here, wolves, bear, coyotes, mountain lion, occasional wolverine, and in over a hundred years have yet to experience a major problem. Mostly horned herefords historically then recently just about every other breed but primarily simmental (not black). They are somewhat vulnerable when calving, coyotes can be a pain, and bears can get them upset but on the whole no real losses from predators. Sheep, goats, chickens, oh my! Then you have to add to the picture eagles, lynx, bobcat, foxes and try to keep them alive.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> being short do they have special issues with movement in really deep snow. I woulnd't have to worry about it here but would think it could be an issue up there.


Not any more than any other breed. They are pretty close to 5' at the shoulder with necks like a buffalo.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Wow I knew they were good at self protection but had no idea they were THAT agressive. Wonder how they are to work around if they can be that ornery. Better make sure they know whos boss right off. Maybe they aren't the best leave alone livestock as I'd want somthing that can wipe out 3 sheps to darn well know and remember I"m the good guy.


About 20 years ago, our neighbors down the road raised milk cows. They had one bull. I have no idea about the details, but one of the boys (20-30 years of age) were gored and died quickly. The father went out and killed the bull. That was the end of the herd. He sold them all off and later the father committed suicide


----------



## grizz270 (Dec 6, 2012)

We have a friend who had some Highlanders. They were pretty docile (a "good" cow is one that is docile to you but not so much to predators). As to bulls, they to can be docile but even the most docile bull can get mad sometimes. We ate a Highlander/Devon cross, I didn't like the taste it was rather strong but I think it had to do more with that animal than the breed. The Highlanders do shed off the long hair but if you live to far south it might be a bit uncomfortable for them. They do look cool. As to long horns they are hardy and good brush cows (they can live in the woods easily) but I'm not fond of the taste.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*property security*



cowboyhermit said:


> Since everyone is mentioning the security aspect it is becoming popular around here to install video cameras to check on cattle, particularly for calving time. Quite a few people have cattle and yet live in town or just live on a different piece of property. It isn't all that expensive to get an ip camera these days and if you have internet at your site (even over the mobile networks) you can check on things when you aren't there. other security options like trail camera's are great but they only help after the fact. Most ip cameras can be set up to email you upon a particular motion, at least giving you a chance to save your stuff. If you consider it as a percentage of your property's value then it may not be too expensive.


Cowboy is right, several companies make cellular based cameras with reasonable plans. I have on currently located higher up in a tree angled down on our gate to the property with a solar panel higher up to recharge the batteries and keep it running. The monthly plans I thought were reasonable for the peace of mind of getting an email, and txt message anytime the camera takes a picture. This allows me to see when anyone else comes onto our property, get a vehicle picture and HD snapshot of the person/persons to present to the sheriff.

https://www.moultriegamemanagement.com/Home/Plans
http://www.moultriefeeders.com/catalog.aspx?catid=infraredgamecameras I bought my camera and most of the accessories from Sportsmansguide.com

Hope that helps.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

We've dealt with Limousin and Charlais mostly and haven't had trouble with temperament. It's common for us to only check every couple of days just for a head count and maybe replacing a salt or mineral block. As long as they have good pasture, they don't try to wander off.


----------

